# lookin for new wheels...... need help



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

I will add a few pics of the car in its current state..( H&R springs , Koni struts ) cz this pic makes it look like a damn 4x4 .....








.....even with the sport springs its still miles off the ground, but its a daily and i commute 45+ mins each day
What you Guyz think?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (JagerPwrd)*

race springs go lower


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (TheBurninator)*

im really thinkin thats the way to go im gunna space out these in the next few days and get a few pics up with the sport springs on .. anyone got race springs in ? do they rub or ride wicked harsh ?


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (JagerPwrd)*

i was thinkin race springs and bentley splits ( i know they r kinda played out ...but i love them )


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (JagerPwrd)*

What are the specs on your current wheels? 20s? Are they reps, or the real thing? I have always liked the lambo wheel on derracuda's car, but he pulls them off a little better. It does not hurt that derracuda has the widebody 4.2. 









That's O.K. Burninator, no one says you have to have blacked out wheels on your white old lady car!










_Modified by Snowhere at 2:53 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (Snowhere)*

If they werent black they would look good... But I just have this bitter thing about blacked out cars/wheels


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (Snowhere)*

nah they r reps they look much better on the car with the springs and struts in they gotta be spaced too but on the student / bum budget its rough... i have come into some money and am lookin into other options but like i said it is my daily and my baby is my new mk2 1.8t swap project 
my dads car ( 08, s6) pulls of white car and colored wheels like no other check it 
















( winter set up)


_Modified by JagerPwrd at 3:20 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (JagerPwrd)*

sorry you wont turn me into someone that likes black wheels.
where did you find reps?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (JagerPwrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JagerPwrd* »_.....even with the sport springs its still miles off the ground, but its a daily and i commute 45+ mins each day

Hey Jager
Sweet wheels. What size are those? I'm assuming it's a 4.2? Looking at the door blades. 
I was thinking of going lower with mine but here in NE the winter just sucks and potholes etc would be so much more of a bitch. Spending $1000 on coils is just too much, I'd rather spend that on power options...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (TheBurninator)*

ACH tuning has hook up for all oe style reps .... which personally is the only way to go raderwerks wheels has a nice selection too. i was gunna powder coat them gunmetal before puttin on the car but im so glad i didnt


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: lookin for new wheels...... need help (Massboykie)*

they are 19's and in the pic above the car is sittin on stock springs and struts now its on H&R sport springs and Koni struts i live in pwling ny like an hour north of the city The car is actually a 3 liter with 4.2 door blades ...... if i could swap my sport spring for the race ones id prolly do it


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

get coils and slam it!!!


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

believe me bro i want coils .... but i got H&R sport springs and Koni struts with about 2k miles on them and dont know what to do with them


----------

